# ipv4 and ipv6 not connect



## emieyz (Jun 13, 2012)

when i try to connect to wireless at my lappy (compaq cq41) via window 7 ultimate....its not connected...in wireless network connection status show
Ipv4 Connectivity: Not Connected
Ipv6 Connectivity: Not Connected
media state: Attempting to authenticate

and when i open network connection details 

description : Atheros AR9285 802.1 1b/g/n Wifi Adapter
DHCP enable : No

when i open device manager > network adapter
under it nothing mark red or yellow....
can you help me to solve the problem?please....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> DHCP enable : No


i would suggest this is the issue

would you do the following 
Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings


> From a TerryNet post
> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## emieyz (Jun 13, 2012)

ok...now DHCP enable:yes..but i still not connect ipv4 and ipv6 and media state still attempting to authenticate...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you connect by cable and see if that works 
make sure you have the correct password 
log into the router and remove the password for the wireless and see if you can now connect

post back an ipconfig /all and xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## emieyz (Jun 13, 2012)

yes..i can connect by cable and that's works 
yes..i have a correct password but its still mismatch at my laptop if i use wireless... 
how to log into the router and remove the password for the wireless?
this my ipconfig/all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Compaq>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Compaq-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C2-17-FE-98-A3-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-98-A3-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-8A-44-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-95-B2-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::217d:88fb:336d:c09e%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.22(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242244278
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-39-56-01-70-5A-B6-95-B2-62

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.188.0.133
202.188.1.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1ce3:1106:5076:9623(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ce3:1106:5076:9623%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED421ECE-B93B-477E-B13D-9A25A58FE8E2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Whats the Router make and model

you using a fixed IP for the ethernet 
which is interesting

any other PCs connect to the router with wireless - just wondering if DHCP is not working

you could try removing all wireless profiles
also you could setup ethernet to be automatic dhcp - see if that then connects ok

maybe try fixed IP on the wireless connection
set to 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.50
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Server primary .............: 8.8.8.8
DNS Server Secondary ........: 8.8.4.4

you can use the same box to set the IP and DNS - just choose to set rather than automatic

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS
WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings


> From a TerryNet post
> To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista or 7 computer:
> 
> 1. Click Start.
> ...


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

